# dns lookup command

## Woody

Hi, I used to use nslookup for resolving hosts from the shell, but I know

its been replaced by something else. In fact, I just discovered it the other

day, but I've forgotten the command. Can someone remind me? ta.

----------

## compu-tom

It is

```
host myhostname
```

----------

## Naan Yaar

dig(1) and host(1).

----------

## Woody

I don't have either dig or host installed. I know there was something else.

Well, I'll just install one of these.

----------

## compu-tom

They are both in net-dns/bind-tools.

----------

## Regor

Totally off topic:

Nice avatar. "This machine kills fascists" would be a good sticker on the side of a linux box too  :Smile: 

----------

## nuke

It would be really good if the above package turned up when I did 

emerge search dig

I couldn't believe that Gentoo didn't have at least one of nslookup/dig.

Oh well, at least folks here knew  :Smile: 

----------

## delta407

 *nuke wrote:*   

> It would be really good if the above package turned up when I did 
> 
> emerge search dig

 My little-known search Portage by description script works wonderfully here.  :Wink: 

----------

## BitJam

Try: 

```
# emerge -S dig
```

This takes a long time.   You may want to 

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge esearch

# eupdatedb

# esearch -S dig
```

I've put eupdatedb in my crontab.

----------

